# Pasteurized Goat milk vs. filtered goat milk



## caprine crazy

I LOVE goat milk! The first time I had it we bought it from Walmart and I thought it was really good. It had a bit of a bucky flavor, but I didn't think anything about it. I was reading on the Internet and everything that I read said goat milk should be sweet and shouldn't have a goaty flavor. I the milk again from Walmart and I noticed the bucky flavor again! Well, I think 2 or 3 weeks ago we went and saw my mom's aunt. She had a goat she was milking (Nubian mixed doe) and I told her that I liked goats milk. She gave me some to take home with me. I tried and it was soooo good! It was very sweet and creamy! This milk was not pasteurized btw. So my question is, is filtered goats milk sweeter than pasteurized goat milk? I realize she is a Nubian so her milk would be sweeter, but I didn't think it would be that much sweeter. :think:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Does your aunt have bucks?

Our Nigerian Dwarf milk is very sweet too. My aunt's herd name is "Dolce Latte" -- sweet milk =D


----------



## caprine crazy

No she only has one doe. She was only taking care of the doe for a neighbor, but she was in milk so she decided to milk her. It was the store bought milk that had the bucky flavor. My aunt's milk was very sweet and creamy. It was so good!


----------



## .:Linz:.

Was what you got from Wal-Mart in a jug or the canned stuff? 

Goat's milk is very delicate and proper handling is key to good, sweet milk. I would guess that the larger dairies that produce goat's milk for pasteurization and selling in stores aren't as careful with their milk as your aunt is, and the heat from the pasteurization breaks down the acids in the milk and makes it taste even more goaty, especially if it was the canned stuff or ultra-heat treated.


----------



## Skyz84

Most people I have talked to said store bought goats milk is "gross", "bitter", or "YUCK!". 

I love our fresh unpasteurized milk! It's very sweet and creamy. We have Nigerian Dwarf goats. 

We did try to pasteurize our 1st milk but it had a "goaty" weird taste. Once I tried raw milk I stopped pasteurizing the milk.

The breed of goat can have an affect on the taste of the milk. I know Nigerians & Nubians tend to have the sweetest milk.


----------



## liz

Breed of goat can contribute to a stronger flavor....but, heating goats milk to pasteurize will often bring out a strong flavor too...regardless of breed.
My does all have a very good, sweet tasting milk...I filter and chill as soon as it's taken from the doe, I love a good cold glass as well as a bowl of cereal but I do not like adding it to my hot coffee, I simply don't like the way the heat alters the flavor.


----------



## keren

i find that goat milk just doesnt cope very well with pasturisation, it definitely creates that sour/bucky/goaty flavour.


----------



## PznIvyFarm

I'm glad you started this topic. I was considering pasteurizing my milk for cheesemaking but I have decided to continue with the raw milk cheese after listening to people's comments about the taste. I have bought goats milk in a carton from the store once for a recipe and it was gross. The only reason i decided to milk my goats was b/c i knew it wasn't supposed to taste like that but I bet the majority of people don't know that.

I have kids who are convinced they don't like goats milk......based on nothing. One kid is getting it regularly for his morning 'breakfast' of carnation instant breakfast (yeah, i know, but it's all he can handle early in the morning before school) The point is he doesn't know and doesn't notice. One other child recently decided she liked it when she was too lazy to go to the downstairs fridge to get 'regular' milk and the goat milk was the only one in the kitchen - only thing is she didn't know she was supposed to shake it so she got all the cream at the top :greengrin:


----------



## Sunny Daze

I pasteurized mine while I was pregnant and it did not taste goaty. it does taste slightly different than raw but I definitely wouldn't say goaty at all.


----------



## milkmaid

I pasturize because my dad wants me to, and there isn't the slightest off flavor. It's delicious! The only time it tasted funny was when the goats were copper deficient earlier this year, and copper bolusing them took care of that. Btw, milk should be strained whether you pasteurize or not.


----------



## caprine crazy

Thank goodness I'm not the only one who doesn't like pasteurized goat milk! It does give it a sour/bucky flavor. I have to say since I've had just plain filtered goats milk I will NEVER drink the stuff from the store!


----------



## .:Linz:.

Carissa, Milkmaid - you gals no doubt handled the milk properly from beginning to end, thus reducing the chance of an off flavor.  Most large dairies who pasteurize to sell to the store figure "well, it's going to be pasteurized anyway so it doesn't matter much how we handle it."


----------



## Engebretsen

We have a goat dairy nearby that sells pasteurized milk locally. From all accounts (because I have goats, so haven't bought any), it's really good. Most goat milk available at grocery stores, though, is ultra-pasteurized, which does effect the flavor (in my experience, because I did try it before I got goats). I don't know what the laws are in other states, but here in Colorado there are very strict regulations on dairies as far as cleanliness and milk-handling go. 

At home, I filter and chill my milk as quickly as possible, but don't pasteurize-- the raw milk has never caused any ill effects. When my fiance milks (like right now, because I'm out of town) he doesn't cool the milk quickly enough and it will end up tasting goaty a lot sooner than when I milk.


----------



## luvmyherd

Have to chime in.
I am a millitant raw milk drinker. I love fresh milk in my coffee. Especially if it is fresh and still warm from the goat. I have a FF this year who I milk a quart out separate from the bucket and that is MINE!! It is the best, sweetest milk ever.
My experience with pasturizing (did it once when we were short on milk and a hoof got in the bucket) it was aweful. But then, that could fall under the poor handling catagory I think.LOL
Anyway, from what I have read and heard; it is HOW it is done. If you just bring it to a boil you will get an off flavor more than slow heating. Ultra-pasturization is a horrible process that kills the milk and the flavor. But, if you heat it slowly and let it set at a lower temp for longer; it is not supposed to change the flavor as much.
That being said, I make pudding and yogurt all the time. The pudding gets boiled and the yogurt gets pretty darn warm and they last in the 'fridge for more than a week with no *goaty* taste. Just an observance of mine.
I hope I never have to buy goat milk from a store.


----------



## caprine crazy

Thank you luvmyherd that's very interesting. Trust you don't want to drink the milk form the store. It's nasty! My mom wouldn't even try the filtered milk because she thought it would taste like the pasteurized stuff. I have to say, I was quite surprised how good the filtered milk was! I'm glad that I'm not the only one who hates ultra-pasteurized goat milk.


----------



## Di

Running the milk through a good filter doesn't alter the taste! It just gets the hair, dirt, crap out of it...I wouldn't drink unfiltered milk...ick! 

We used to drink our milk raw. It's just wonderful. But, because we do have a "health" issue, I decided maybe it would be prudent to pasteurize it. I heat it slowly to 165 degrees and hold that for a minute. Then I cool it in a cold water bath, down to 100 or so, and run it through the cream separator. Then I put it in the fridge-in the back to finish cooling. Our milk/cream easily lasts a week. Is very sweet and has no bad taste at all. :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica84

Since this post is already going thought I would just ask my question here lol. I have been told that goat milk is good for allergies. My son has the worst hay fever ever, when he has a 'attack' its hard for him to breath. So for my ? does it have to be raw or can it be pasteurized. The goat I have in mind for milking has not been tested for any thing so would like to pasteurize it but if doing that will not make it work for him then there is no point.


----------



## Zarafia

Great thread!
Quick question; how do you filter the milk (assuming it was collected in a clean container with no goat intereference LOL)?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I bought a milk filter at Caprine Supply and they sell little filter disks to go in it...


----------



## ThreeHavens

I don't pasteurize, but I do put it through a GREAT filter! I got the filter at a hardware store, it was for tea, and it is great for catching those sneaky hairs. =P I just put it on top of the jar and pour the milk through there. Voila =D


----------



## luvmyherd

Jessica84 said:


> does it have to be raw or can it be pasteurized


I am afraid you will not get a for sure answer on this. There will be a lot of opinions but no proof. (If anyone has proof I would be happy to hear it cuz I do not know.) I do not have proof; only my experience.
I have always had terrible seasonal alleries. Last year I noticed quite a decrease in symptoms and this year they were nearly nonexistent. I attribute it to eating locally but mostly to the goat milk. And I do drink it raw. And I do believe that cooking it will destroy at least some of its health value. My grandchildren consume mass quantities of it raw and had no allergy symptoms this year.
If I were concerned; I would have the goat tested so I could drink and serve the milk raw.

I strain my milk through a diaper that has been sanitized. If that grosses you out; you can buy polyester filters that fit into a strainer.


----------



## Jessica84

Thanks luvmyherd. Maybe ill try pasteurized and if it doesnt work test her. I just dont know how to draw blood so will have to get a vet.
As for filtering when i was little and we had a milk cow my mom used pillow cases and thses very thin kitchen towles


----------



## luvmyherd

For the record: The diapers I use have never been used as diapers!!!!! I bought them new and they have only been used to strain milk. Just wanted to let everyone know that.LOL


----------



## liz

I've always strained my milk...and through trial and error, I've used just about anything to strain with from those reusable basket coffee filters, paper coffee filters, butter muslin, tea towels, pillow case, etc.... the paper filters take way too long and with the others, I've still found an errant hair or 2, not good when making cheese or yogurt to find a goat hair. I've stuck with the filters from Hoeggers, the mini rounds work great with the mini funnel type SS Strainer BUT I've also used the round filters from Tractor Supply with a SS mesh strainer from Walmart.


----------

